# Need a climber?



## B-Edwards (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a guy call me yesterday. He says he has been climbing for 20 years and has experience with buckets and all aspects of the business. With more questions asked he would need a ride to work everday and money upfront to get a hotel/motel room. He doesnt have a drivers license, so to operate the bucket he will need a driver. He also stated that he would like to work 6 days a week to keep him out of trouble. I forgot to mention that he also needs money for his food that first week.This seems to be the same story with everyone that calls for a job these days. If anyone would like to contact this man send me a PM. I will not hire anyone with these conditions. But hey everyone needs a 2nd or 50th chance!


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 24, 2007)

*sounds like drugs.*

i'm sure there's booze in there too.sounds like some of the guys here.they want $3-400 a day cash at the end of the day.they get real sloppy and in a hurry after lunch and in the morning they need you to buy their coffee and smokes.NO WAY! good for you!

amazes me how many employers think drugs and booze mix with chainsaws,climbing,chippers,cranes,and bucket trucks.simply unbelievable!


----------



## Davey Dog (Dec 25, 2007)

I am with Hornett on this one. Bull Sh!t..... If they need all those special accommodations, they arent working for me. We have alot of so called tree men in Cali as well. Most of them are old burn outs that have no business in a tree. I am thinking about trying to relocate to Tx. If I do so I will have to try and find a reputable company to work with until I can get my own business going. It is getting hard to find people that are worth hiring though.

When it comes time for me to hire, I am only looking at subs that are fully certified. No certs, no work.

My employees will need to be able to obtain certification as well within a set time line. Like I said, no certs, no work. I think that sounds harsh, but I have to maintan my certs and drivers license. Why the hell should I have to accommodate someone who doesnt care enough to be responsible for their own actions...??


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 25, 2007)

Why the hell should I have to accommodate someone who doesnt care enough to be responsible for their own actions...?? Amen Brother!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok climber bucket operator and owner good credit
all saws, gear and experienced over 20 years!
Non drinking or drugging class A cdl air brake endorsed
has own money looking for serious employment!
I won't be a scapegoat,I won't work for the going rate
as I am not what you are complaining about.
I will give a honest day and will show up before you
everyday unless very sick.
I won't leave my state unless I see and read contract
of my obligations and employer obligations first and
desire relocation expense reimbursed and per contract
signed before travel.
I would expect to live as good as I do now and I live
on my own forty acre parcel so to live similar must
make around 100k + ben. 
Now if you are ready for someone to accelerate your
business and work safe and the above conditions of
employment are to your satisfaction please pm me and
I will strongly consider an offer.
State must be in deer prone area midwest or south
no east coast or places I would not have in common!


----------



## prorover (Dec 25, 2007)

*no cdl*

i think u can put up to 60 foot boom on a 24500gvw chisis. no chipper box.
no cdl or endorsements. that's what i'm gonna do. now everybods happy. it'll keep the DOT out of my business and the 15 year old next door can drive it!!!!


----------



## oldirty (Dec 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> State must be in deer prone area midwest or south
> no east coast or places I would not have in common!



whats the matter rope? the big city scare you? we got deer out here too ya know. lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 25, 2007)

oldirty said:


> whats the matter rope? the big city scare you? we got deer out here too ya know. lol



Huh! ya got that right pard I am homophobic and can't afford my stuff 
sprouting legs as well guess it is my problem lol.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Huh! ya got that right pard I am homophobic and can't afford my stuff
> sprouting legs as well guess it is my problem lol.



oh ya i forgot about the gay marriage thing. lol

and the equipment getting stolen thing....tell me what part of the city your in and i can tell you if you can leave the doors unlocked or not.


lol. i completely forgot about the gay marriage thing up here. well rope try not to sail your boat into provincetown and you should be ok.

at least we have the big 3 back. pats, sox, and celts. 


oldirty


----------



## Davey Dog (Dec 26, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Huh! ya got that right pard I am homophobic and can't afford my stuff
> sprouting legs as well guess it is my problem lol.



LMAO, I agree with rope also. I am sick and tired of replacing stolen equipment.... I catch myself double checking all the locksthree and four times..... Little bastards steal anything that isnt bolted or welded down.

Sorry about the vent... Just gets under my skin.


----------

